# the identity card in HK



## Robertino (Sep 12, 2010)

Please say to me how I can get the identity card in HK and whether with such document I will be able to outrun to China in automatic gates ?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Robertino said:


> Please say to me how I can get the identity card in HK and whether with such document I will be able to outrun to China in automatic gates ?


apply to the immigration department. If you are living in HK you MUST have one.


----------



## Robertino (Sep 12, 2010)

[Quote = dunmovin ; 372481 ] stosuje się do departamentu imigracji. Jeśli mieszkasz w HK MUSISZ mieć. [/ QUOTE]

To thank for the answer just I am going to HK 03.10.2010y


----------



## Luke05 (Jul 23, 2010)

If you're a tourist then you don't need on, just a tourist visa which is a stamp in ur passport. If you are going to live here...urm - check with immigration.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Luke05 said:


> If you're a tourist then you don't need on, just a tourist visa which is a stamp in ur passport. I*f you are going to live here.*..urm - check with immigration.


There is no question about it. If you live in HK you MUST get one.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> There is no question about it. If you live in HK you MUST get one.


depending of your country of origin, the tourist visa will allow you to stay from 1 month to 3 months. BUT and this is a BIG "BUT" it will not entitle you to work take work illegally and you could face jail time and banned from HK for life


----------



## bankerchick (Jun 7, 2010)

You need the Smart ID card 

Website is found by searching HKID in google (sorry cant post link)


----------

